# Koi's Journal



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

January 17, 2012

I was sitting on a shelf, 3 walls blocking me in. I was cold, but I shouldn't complain to much because my water at the very least was clean. I rested in the corner of my cup and watched as a young woman picked up other cups with other fish. She didn't even glance my way. She walked away. I could hear her talking to another person not far away just on the other side of my wall. A she was saying something about possibly getting "This one" then she walked over again she glanced at two other fish she had looked at before, her eyes carefully scanning over the cups, then they fell on me. I swam to the front and looked up at her. She didn't put my cup down. She said something about looking for one just like me. 

She walked around the store with me. She looked at water conditioner and tank decor. She grabbed the conditioner and then looked at food. She picked up a pack and looked at it, i looked at it eagerly "Please please get it" I thought, and then she put it down. I looked up at her and then rested on the bottom of the cup. I wasn't to fond of this moving stuff.

Walking up to the cashier she paid for me and then we left the store. I froze it was freezing cold outside. I longed for the store again. We got into a vehicle and drove a little ways. At least the car was warm and the young woman did her best so I wouldn't splash around in the cup to much.

A few seconds later they were out of the car again. They set me in the sun and left. I sighed it was cold, but i decided that it was colder outside then in. I watched cars and people walk past, a few even stopped and looked at me. Soon the 2 woman came out and I was back in the ones lap.

Then we walked into a house. She set up a small tank and put a heater in. It was nice and comfy. I thought we were done. I settled in and the woman occasionally stopped in to check on me. After a few hours I wondered if I was ever going to be let out. And then after a while the heater was unplugged. She said it was to prepare me for the cold.

Around 9pm she came again this time with a towel. She wrapped my cup in the towel saying something about holding the heat in. I was then put back into the empty tank.

-To be continued-


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Soon I was back in the car. The two woman talked something about picking some people up from an airport? I had no idea what that was and I was fine with that. So I settled in the tried to relax even though my water was sloshing. A while later the 

vehicle stopped and both woman got out. I was put on the warm seat still in my towel. I thought they would never come back seconds rolled into minutes, and minutes rolled into an hour. The car was starting to lose its heat. And then they were back, and their were two other voices. She set me on the floor for a bit and then moved me up so I would stay a bit warmer.

Another drive it took an hour. But when we walked into the house it was warm. She took me out of the towel and left. And was running around doing things, and then she filled up the tank, and put a plant in. She smiled at me and check the water every once in a while. I noticed it also had that thing that made the water warm. Soon she put me in the tank, but I was not free. Soon everyone went to bed and I was left floating in my cup.

January, 18 2012

This morning the woman looked at me and put a little water in my cup, and a while later she released me. I wasn't so sure now. My cup was safe while this place was foreign. She gently dumped me out and I went to investigate. 

-To be continued-


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I went up to the green plant floating in the water, and took cover by the heater. It was warm. Then they all sat down to eat, I watched them curiously it was interesting and I felt like maybe I was a part of this. The young woman who seems to be my care taker started taking pictures. I enjoyed that so I posed for her. I loved the feeling.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

January 19, 2012

Today I was moved...again. I was told this was my permenant home. I think I like it! Its bigger and I have a bridge and more plants! Its very exiting!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

January, 20 2012

I like my new home it gives me lots of room to swim. The bridge is very nice and a great place to hide, and the three plants are also very nice. 

I haven't been very hungry though, but my mom keeps feeding me, maybe I will think about eating somethings. But things are still new and the food doesn't smell the same as the pet store food.


----------

